# Baffled as to what is wrong with Shadow



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got back from a trip to the ER. Shadow started gasping for air, gagging, shaking, looked scared - and looked like he was choking. By the time we got there, he was normal - but it was going on in the car for 15-20 minutes. The vet checked him out and said nothing was wrong. 

This is the third time we've had something happen like this with him. The first time, he was eating and ate too fast. Second time we were out for a walk. Tonight, he was half asleep and was waiting for me to put him to bed - hadn't eaten or drank anything in hours. 

The vet thought he was fine, couldn't find anything wrong with him - sent us home. Now he has the hiccups and I'm afraid to go to sleep in case it turns into something worse. 

Sigh. I wish we had answers.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Have no idea. Just be sure to lock him in your bedroom tonight. I'm sure if there is an issue you'll hear him. I'm sure he'll be fine.....keep us posted.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It sort of sounds like shortness of breath although I'm not sure what could have caused that in your poor Shadow :/


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Hoping both you & Shadow have a good night after this fright and that he does not experience such an episode again. Did he seem aware of his surroundings while it was happening ? Could it just be an extreme case of reverse sneezing that ended up in him hyperventilating in some way ?

Good thoughts for Shadow.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

He looked scared - like he wanted me to help him. I was trying to calm him down, stroke his back, tell him it as okay - but it wasn't working. He was gulping and gagging - gasping like he was having trouble breathing. I was so scared - and of course the ER is 25 minutes away and I was driving alone - thankfully didn't run off the road. 

I just wish someone had an answer for what happens when he does this - I just wind up looking like a lunatic by the time I get to the ER and he is acting normal and trying to eat the stethoscope. 

He's out cold on the bed right now. 

Thanks for the kind thoughts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My first thought was reverse sneezing too. It still scares me every time Brady does this, and some times it does go on for a longer periods of time. I don't think I have ever had another dog do this.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Next time record it with either your phone or camera. Keep them handy so it is there. It will help the vet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Here is a vet talking about reverse sneezing

How to Recognize an Episode of Reverse Sneezing


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you for the video. He just woke me up doing it again. It's lasting a lot longer than a minute or two. I don't understand what this is and the ER vet already sent us home once. I got some video of it, don't know if I should just wait till the morning. It's now mostly hiccups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you post the video ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's a video of some of it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like hiccups to me. Has it stopped?


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Hasn't stopped. Opened with grunting and gasping noises. It's been half an hour since this episode started. He's whining and clingy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

For sure not normal. I know it is really late in the east. Maybe call the vet and tell him what is happening and get some guidance. Sure hope it clears up.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

That looks a little like what has happened to some of my dogs when they eat too fast, but I can't imagine it going on for that long. I'm sorry, I hope you are able to get some answers.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

google "lick fits"

Here's a thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...physiology-breed-standard/92562-lickfits.html about my girl who has periodic bouts of licking/gulping/gagging. How does your boy's belly sound? Is it rumbling at all during these episodes?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Poor boy. It sounds similar to what Chester does. Does he gulp, does he lick his mouth, nose when doing it? We think it's nausea and when it happens it's quite shocking to see and he looks so scared, as if he's desperately pleading with us to help him and he runs around, trying to get out and coming back to us every couple of seconds wanting us to help him. We try to act calm, and stroke him and stroke his throat. Does any if this ring a bell? A few times it's been so bad, as if he can't breathe properly I have thought he was going to collapse  I hooe it's resolved soon. :crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ShadowGolden*

ShadowGolden

I surely would call them, again, and get some guidance.
Did they take any xrays?
Could he have eaten or swallowed something?


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Quick update - went on on and off all night. Going to regular vet at 9. So tired from not sleeping - I'll give a more proper response when we get back. Thanks so much everyone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Back from the vet - Shadow is still there. They are taking x-rays, blood tests and doing observations. The vet said Shadow's tonsils were very enlarged - never heard of that. They think it's an upper respiratory infection - but will know more after his tests. 

I feel awful - the house is so empty without him - and he wasn't feeling well and I had to leave him there.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so glad they are doing something for him...i know how hard it is to leave them there, but at least they are taking a serious look at him!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks - I'm actually annoyed that the 24-hour ER just looked at him and declared him fine and sent him home. Then his usual vet is closed today, so I had to take him somewhere else. Just a mess.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So sorry Shadow is struggling, it is so hard when we don't know what is going on. Hope you get good news, very soon...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope Shadow feels better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your boy, I hope the Vet will give you some answers and he'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone - the waiting is just killing me. And knowing they have to put him under anesthesia for the x-rays is just another layer of nerves I can barely stand.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Could there be something stuck in his throat? A piece of bone or toy?


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> Could there be something stuck in his throat? A piece of bone or toy?


Vet didn't see anything upon examination - just saw really enlarged tonsils - but he's getting an x-ray and they will check while he is under. They have him scheduled for four x-rays. 

I don't let him have bones - so wouldn't be a bone - perhaps a piece of stick - though I grab those from his mouth immediately. He's not allowed outside unattended.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hoping they find the problem and the reason for the swollen tonsils. From the description and video I was wondering if it was a bad case of indigestion. We once had a similar episode with Zeke and by the time we got him to the ER vet he seemed fine and they couldn't understand why we had brought him in.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My Reilly has gotten swallowing thing his whole life. When we are at work at it starts up and sometimes it can get really bad. He will run to me and I keep treats in my desk. Somehow giving him handfuls of treats makes it stop. Not sure why. He's never had x-rays. But something about eating gets his throat back in sync. If we are out on the trails and it starts up, he eats bunches of snow or grass to get it to stop. He will go long periods with not having it, then several times in a row. So my only suggestion is give him food until it stops. I know that sounds odd, but it really works for Reilly.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> My Reilly has gotten swallowing thing his whole life. When we are at work at it starts up and sometimes it can get really bad. He will run to me and I keep treats in my desk. Somehow giving him handfuls of treats makes it stop. Not sure why. He's never had x-rays. But something about eating gets his throat back in sync. If we are out on the trails and it starts up, he eats bunches of snow or grass to get it to stop. He will go long periods with not having it, then several times in a row. So my only suggestion is give him food until it stops. I know that sounds odd, but it really works for Reilly.


Thanks - that's actually how I cure his hiccups usually - stroke his back and give him treats. Usually worked like a charm - this time, not so much. Nothing was stopping it - sounds like the enlarged tonsils probably aren't helping.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If his tonsils are very swollen he cannot swallow his saliva properly. That could be what he seems to be struggling with.....swallowing. Believe or not thats what happend to my daughter at age sixteen. She actually was spitting saliva in a cup....off to the hospital....put on steriods....tonsils removed. She's fine!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just checking in to see about Shadow. I hope the vet can find the problem, take care of it and Shadow is feeling better soon.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Poor Shadow. I hope it's nothing serious. Sending positive thoughts for him.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

could it be like a post nasal drip thing then? not even sure dogs can get that! 

please keep us updated on shadow. i hope he feels better!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We just got off the phone with the doctor - he has a middle ear infection, which cause the tonsils to inflame. Everything else looked clear on the x-ray. He has to get on antibiotics and steroids for 10-14 days and then hopefully should be back to normal. 

We don't get to pick him up until after 6 - so still going crazy waiting to get him. 

Hoping this is really just the ear infection and that the rest will clear up. Never thought all that stuff could lead back to an ear infection.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope Shadow feels better very soon!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad you found out what the problem was. Poor guy. 

I'll bet he'll be so excited to see you - and vice versa!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Bosn'sMom said:


> could it be like a post nasal drip thing then? not even sure dogs can get that!
> 
> please keep us updated on shadow. i hope he feels better!



Yes they can, excessive nasal drainage down the back of the throat, it's one of the possibilities for our Chester in fact.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So pleased he's coming home soon, I hope the treatment resolves it


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Shadow-I hope the medicine makes him feel better.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank goodness you found the cause!

I learn something new all the time on this forum. Glad you trusted your gut and got him to see another vet.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hopefully it is the cause. In Reilly's case his ear infections have come and gone and no change. He lives a full life and no complications from the swallowing disorder. I keep treats handy and he knows that I'll help him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*



ShadowGolden said:


> We just got off the phone with the doctor - he has a middle ear infection, which cause the tonsils to inflame. Everything else looked clear on the x-ray. He has to get on antibiotics and steroids for 10-14 days and then hopefully should be back to normal.
> 
> We don't get to pick him up until after 6 - so still going crazy waiting to get him.
> 
> Hoping this is really just the ear infection and that the rest will clear up. Never thought all that stuff could lead back to an ear infection.


Poor baby. So glad they found out what was wrong with him. Praying he is home with you and feels much better really soon!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just reading this, my boy has gulping, swallowing incidents ever couple of weeks, it's very scary. Pleased they know what's causing it. Hoping Shadow is back with you soon, I really feel for you x


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow is home. Groggy, whining, teary eyes - and still gulping/gasping/hiccuping. The vet said it could take up to 48 hours for the medications to start work. 

The other big concern - his x-ray showed tons of air in the stomach. His back is arched from it - and the stomach is being pushed down from it. Hoping he'll start passing gas soon - gave him a Gas-Ex. 

I just want my poor baby to get better. I hate seeing him like this. 

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and kind words.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just went through this thread and at first I also was thinking a reverse sneeze until you posted the video. I'm glad you were able to take him in today and even though it sounded like it wasn't your regular vet, they seemed to be thorough and hopefully figured out what the problem is. I hope Shadow is feeling better by tomorrow. He looked so sad and you can tell he knew something wasn't right.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad you found the cause of Shadow's problems. I hope the meds start working soon.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

Inner ear problems (fluid, infection) can cause all kinds of weird symptoms. With the wacky weather we've been having in this area and all of the colder than usual temperatures, we've seen all kinds of human patients who do not normally experience this kind of problem. The barometric changes are drastic, and are really taking a toll as far as pressure goes.

I would ask the vet if there was something for acid reflux I could try if he doesn't improve. That is what it looks like, and would explain all of the gas in his little tummy, a lot more so than the inner ear problems.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Shadow is home with you. I hope medicines start helping him real soon!!:crossfing


----------



## emhowell (Dec 15, 2013)

I hope nothing is stuck! I had the worst scare with austin. He would chew his toys to pieces, sometimes without me realizing. Pieces of something (his toys/or something outside) got stuck in his GI tract and I had to rush him to the emergency vet. This is apparently very common with dogs. Praying for your boy and your bank account!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hope all will be well!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How long between each episode? Second opinion?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*



ShadowGolden said:


> Shadow is home. Groggy, whining, teary eyes - and still gulping/gasping/hiccuping. The vet said it could take up to 48 hours for the medications to start work.
> 
> The other big concern - his x-ray showed tons of air in the stomach. His back is arched from it - and the stomach is being pushed down from it. Hoping he'll start passing gas soon - gave him a Gas-Ex.
> 
> ...


I would call the vet and ask what else you can do for all of the gas. Praying for Shadow and you!!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow is doing much better today - he has energy back. Only two minor hiccup/swallowing incidents overnight. 

We know nothing is stuck because the x-rays were crystal clear. All we saw was the gas, which is from him swallowing air. The vet felt Gas-Ex should help move that along - and Shadow has already been burping/passing gas - so we're making progress there. 

Hopefully the antibiotics/steroids will help take the hiccup/swallowing incidents to zero by tomorrow. 

Thanks again to everyone for the kind thoughts and words. Hopefully we've turned a corner.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

This is so interesting to read because my boy Keisel does this type of episodes every so often. The video you posted is almost the same thing what he does except sometimes there's also a gasping of air too. Maybe this is really common in our dogs and we just take it as if it's normal? It usually only lasts a couple of seconds but I'm glad to read what could be reasons for his symptoms. Thank you for posting this, real eye opener for me. I'll try and post a video of my boy doing it next time - maybe you can let me know if it's the same response Shadow did?


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> This is so interesting to read because my boy Keisel does this type of episodes every so often. The video you posted is almost the same thing what he does except sometimes there's also a gasping of air too. Maybe this is really common in our dogs and we just take it as if it's normal? It usually only lasts a couple of seconds but I'm glad to read what could be reasons for his symptoms. Thank you for posting this, real eye opener for me. I'll try and post a video of my boy doing it next time - maybe you can let me know if it's the same response Shadow did?


Sure - happy to take a look at the video. Shadow did gasping as well - I just never got that on video - I was normally too busy freaking out. :doh:


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*ear infection*



ShadowGolden said:


> Thanks - that's actually how I cure his hiccups usually - stroke his back and give him treats. Usually worked like a charm - this time, not so much. Nothing was stopping it - sounds like the enlarged tonsils probably aren't helping.


 
Wow, I have been following your post, and we are all relieved that Shadow is going to be okay. The ear infection is a real problem with Goldens so you might ask your vet about an ear wash that you can use on a regular basis to keep him from having a cronic ear infection. I have to do that with Bentley now but I think the groomer is getting water in his ears. I will keep him away from groomer to see if the problem continues. :bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

I am so RELIEVED that Shadow is doing better!!
When you talked about all of the gas, I was worried about bloat.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought it might be signs of the beginning of bloat too.

I had a soft coated wheaten terrier that used to gasp for air and go around eating anything she could find, leaves, dog hair, grass, etc. Her stomach would sound like a drum if I tapped it. I found a product at the vet called Phosphaluvet (aluminium phosphate) in liquid form. It is given with a syringe into the mouth. It worked really well on the gas. I would massage her tummy and she would let off gas from both ends!!

This was often caused by something stressful - people shouting, other dogs fighting (I had 13 at the time) over excitement running after a rabbit. This product helped me calm her stomach down immediately and I always have some in the dog cupboard. She lived until 14.5 years.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm glad Shadow's feeling better already. Glad the gas problem is being taken care of, too. Having recently experienced bloat/torsion with my boy, I was especially worried about that with Shadow. I hope he's completely better very soon.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow update - doing much better today. Still a bit tired, but he had a rough couple of days. A quiet weekend and he should be 100% by Monday. 

The one thing I learned about this though is I don't have any 24-hour vet in the area that I trust. That makes me really scared. When I lived in VA, I had a good place to go within 20 minutes. In Philly, I had Penn. I have no idea where to go in an emergency up here - all the options within half an hour seem awful. The one recommended by his regular vet is 45 minutes away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

So glad to hear that Shadow is doing better today.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased to read Shadow is feeling better x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shadow*

How is Shadow doing?


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Olliver did similar thing. I went online and saw that same reverse sneezing video and said "yep." He had 3 episodes in a two day span then nothing since. We were putting hardwood floors in and I assume it may have been excessive dust .


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh. Posted before I saw the gas diagnosis. Glad u found correct problem! Good to know. Kisses to shadow.


----------



## NikB8 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just caught up on this thread- so glad that he is doing better!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Went to the vet today for follow up now that all his meds are done - everything checks out okay. Shadow is back to "normal" - whatever normal is for Shadow. He's a crazy boy. Thanks again to everyone for their support.


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

^^^awesome!!! Glad to hear he's back to 100%.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really glad to read Shadow is doing well!


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

So happy to hear that Shadow is back to his normal self. My girl does that swalloing and licking of her lips sometimes too. I will have to start paying more attention to how long it goes on.


----------

